# FPGAs  ¿Cual proveedor de FPGAs será el mejor en el futuro?



## eduardo.bonilla (Dic 2, 2005)

Hola a todos,

Con anterioridad he tenido la oportunidad de trabajar con los FPGAs,  son herramientas muy poderosas y muy interesantes.  Con ellas puedes inclusive desarrollar e implementar la lógica de microcontroladores.   

Considero que es un área muy nueva, pero que tendrá mucho mercado en el futuro.   Actualmente es un poco costosa para el beneficio que ofrecen, pero sin duda en el futuro es algo que va a ir cambiando en cuanto su demanda se incremente.

Sólo he trabajado con los Spartan-3 de Xilinx.  Pero quería saber si alguien tenía experiencia y conoce de otras empresas y me puedan dar su opinión sobre las ventajas y desventajas de trabajar con ellas.  Para hacer un análisis comparativo y buscar el mejor!!!

¿Cuál proveedor de FPGAs consideras que és el mejor?

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## maunix (Dic 17, 2005)

eduardo.bonilla dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos,
> 
> Con anterioridad he tenido la oportunidad de trabajar con los FPGAs,  son herramientas muy poderosas y muy interesantes.  Con ellas puedes inclusive desarrollar e implementar la lógica de microcontroladores.
> 
> ...




Xilinx se perfila como el más conocido o el mas estandar.... yo no las uso pero tengo un compañero de trabajo que si las usa y usa las Xilinx... además tiene un entorno de desarrollo bastante amigable.

Lo que si, disiento en que digas que es un area nueva... las FPGA son la evolucion de las viejas GAL... tienen mas de 20 años (hasta donde yo se y pudieran ser mas viejas aun) dando vueltas....

Saludos


----------



## eduardo.bonilla (Ene 9, 2006)

Definitivamente tienes toda la razón sobre los FPGAs y que no son algo nuevo.   

Pero tengo la impresión que es un área que a lo mejor no es muy conocida y en los ultimos 10 años ha tenido un desarrollo bastante fuerte en comparación con otras tecnología.

Saludos,

El P@n@


----------



## lalosoft (Ene 14, 2006)

Esta Altera que ademas cuenta con su Herramienta de desarrollo Quartus II con una gran cantidad de librerias que puedes comprar para realizar trabajos como DDR2 controllers, Dsp, Mpeg2, decoders, encoder y otros.

Tambien Atmel tiene una serie (no recuerdo el numero ahora) que ademas incorporra una CPU tipo AVR con lo cual te queda CPU y FPGA integrado en un solo CHIP.


----------



## Erlington Salcedo (Oct 30, 2006)

Buen dia.

Estoy empezando con esto de las FPGA y tengo una Spartan 3. Ya instale el XILINX pero cuando voy a ejecutar un programa para ver si el Xilinx esta bien no me hace lo que debe hacer. Segun parece es por que no tengo licencia pero resulta que ya intente bajar una y nada , no me baja nada no se conecta a nada y estoy perdido.

Alguien me puede decir que debo hacer para empezar a hacer funcionar el XILINX? Gracias


----------



## jaimepsantos (Feb 21, 2010)

Altera ya es obsoleto ????

Si es asi para ni entrarle


----------



## Ferny (Feb 21, 2010)

¿De dónde sacaste que esté obsoleto? Siguen funcionando todavía, no los mates 

Personalmente el entorno de desarrollo de Altera me gusta más que el de Xilinx, por lo que si vas a empezar con FPGA puede ser bueno hacerlo con Altera, pero es sólo cuestión de gusto, cada uno tiene sus ventajas y sus inconvenientes


----------



## jaimepsantos (Feb 22, 2010)

Y en cuanto programas cual es mas facil de manejar o cual viene mas completo el ise de xilinx o el quartus de altera???


----------



## Chico3001 (Feb 23, 2010)

Me parece que los 2 son similares... ambos se programan en VHDL o Verilog, y tambien traen una funcion de esquematico donde dibujas tu circuito, lo compilan y lo generan dentro del chip


----------



## Ferny (Feb 23, 2010)

Chico3001 dijo:


> Me parece que los 2 son similares... ambos se programan en VHDL o Verilog, y tambien traen una funcion de esquematico donde dibujas tu circuito, lo compilan y lo generan dentro del chip



Así es, sin embargo desde mi opinión el entorno de Altera es más amigable


----------



## jaimepsantos (Mar 9, 2010)

Muchas gracias y otra duda??

Saben si la licencia del ise de xilinx es permanente por que solo vi una de prueba de 30 dias o tengo que pagar por ella??


----------



## Ferny (Mar 9, 2010)

Llevo tiempo sin instalar un nuevo Xilinx, pero antes se podía descargar una licencia de estudiante que tenía algunas limitaciones, por ejemplo valía para programar FPGAs pequeñas (las de las tarjetas de evaluación por ejemplo), creo que también había un límite en el número de líneas de código (de esto no estoy totalmente seguro). Mira por la web de Xilinx a ver si viene algo...


----------

